# Sales Rep.



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Anybody need a sales rep/trainer. Just got the word today that I am off my salary of 10 yrs. to $30,000 per year comm. against draw. I was transferred to a different business dept and all my old accounts got pushed to a new guy in my old dept. (he made less money). Our cost of sales was too high in the old dept. soooo........, the really bad thing is we have a non-compete agreement which keeps me from going to a new company in the same business.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like you need to have your attorney take a good look at that non-compete. Both parties have to uphold their end of the deal in order for a non-compete to stand firm.


----------



## Mo-Hunter (May 24, 2006)

I would think that any judge would lauph it out of court if you went to work for someone else. The company you work for also rates your chances of litigation to how much business you have currently. Changing positions could help you out. What industry are you in? My company is always posting for reps we get a weekly update.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I had talked with an attorney a few months ago and also had the documentation for an age discrimination suit. Now that they have changed my pay plan it's much easier to pursue. The threat of the age discrimination will probably make the non compete go away.
I have been a Janitorial / Sanitation rep for 29 years, the last 15 I have spent selling to the industrial marketplace (automotive). I was also a trainer OSHA certified and "green cleaning programs" educator. I have trained UAW employees, contract employees and health care employees. Also have developed many training presentations and published a cleaning manual through ISSA (International Sanitary Supply Association). I have already missed a couple really nice job opportunities with this non compete.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Non compete contracts ain't worth the time nor paper they are written on.

Provide for yourself and family, screw the man.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

In Michigan because we are not a right to work state the non-compete does hold water. I have known several people that had trouble with them and have had corporate attorneys that looked over mine and said no thanks. They could probably win but it would take at least 90 days and cost the company money to fight it. So for 90 days you can't bring in revenue and you are costing the new company money.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Have you tried Zep?


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Well it's been over 4 months now and my company keeps trying to stick me into different job titles and programs (I have one guy on my side) and they still can't figure out what to do. Put me in one program and I made the largest sale that has ever been made in that program, of course you make no money since I have been on a draw with no active accounts. I truly wish I could make the transition to the outdoor/archery industry as a rep, even if I didn't make a ton of money it would be something I would have a passion to do. I am a Pro Staffer for a local archery shop and really enjoy working the shows and in the shop. So far I have lost 3 weeks vacation, salary, higher health care and deductibles and stopped my company 401k. Still add to my Roth IRA though.
I try to buck up everyday since I do have a job, house and such but dang it's hard to keep up a great attitude.
Just a little venting I guess.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*Here is a thought*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1038949


Hope it works out. I saw pictures of this bow, it was very nice looking in appearance, but I would not want to be on the business end of the bow.

Best Wishes.

CounterPoint


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Rob and I are talking.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 23, 2004)

rcgerchow said:


> In Michigan because we are not a right to work state the non-compete does hold water. I have known several people that had trouble with them and have had corporate attorneys that looked over mine and said no thanks. They could probably win but it would take at least 90 days and cost the company money to fight it. So for 90 days you can't bring in revenue and you are costing the new company money.


A non compete agreement usually has to have a compensation in place. If you lose your income, then the agreement is void. If they are paying you for a period of time to not compete, then you are stuck. This payment can be in several forms as in new position or whatever, but they cannot take away your ability to earn. That would void the agreement.


----------

